# vascular dementia with history of cva



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Mar 25, 2011)

I am looking for ICD-9 code for vascular dementia nos which is 290.40. But this person also has a history of cva with no residual deficits which would be v12.54. But under the code 290.40 it says use additional code (437.0) to identify cerebral atherosclerosis, but the physician did not mention anything about cerebral atherosclerosis it just mentions History of cva. How would i code this? Do i query the physician? 

Thank you, 
sidika


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 15, 2011)

Query the physician.


----------

